# The back 9



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Since it appears many of you play golf...here is a place to discuss so the rest of us don't have to hear about your yuppy hobby... ;-)


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Thumbs his nose at Snick*


----------



## pbrme (Nov 15, 2012)

I vote to rename this thread "the 19th hole" as mentioned in Random thoughts.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2012)

I couldn't change it even if I wanted too...I don't have those admin rights...


----------



## pbrme (Nov 15, 2012)

That's not a winner attitude...


----------



## Freon (Nov 15, 2012)

Some call the game I play "Golf"; others call it "Squirrel Hunting"...I spend a lot of time in the trees.


----------



## goodal (Nov 15, 2012)

^^^ ditto


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 15, 2012)

Wrong time of year Snick! Though I did pick up a used medicus 5-iron off ebay last month...gonna see what changes that floppy club can maybe bring around :juggle:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

Now's the perfect time of year to buy clubs. All of the big box stores are trying to clear inventory to make room for the next year's gear. If I didn't just buy a new mattress and TV, I'd probably be shopping for a new set of clubs for Mrs Dex.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2012)

I've just never gotten where I enjoy it. Probably dot play enough to be good which is part of the reason. Seems like whenever I played I was surrounded by assholes that take golf more seriously than I did...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

^^^ Your group is what makes it fun. I still suck at the game, but always end up having fun because the I guys I play with are just as bad as I am and we end up spending most of the round hitting on the beercart girl...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2012)

It was usually the people either playing before or after us that didn't appreciate our lack of "respect for the game"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 15, 2012)

Then you are playing it correctly.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2012)

I belong to the Country Club that is about 1.5 mile from my house. Was able to walk 9 after work about twice a week this past summer.

I hope to improve on that amount next year.

I'm not very good (usually shoot around 95), but DAMN IT, I know I can get there.

Very frustrating hobby. Don't know why it is so addictive.


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 16, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> I've just never gotten where I enjoy it. Probably dot play enough to be good which is part of the reason. Seems like whenever I played I was surrounded by assholes that take golf more seriously than I did...


+1

...and golf is not a game where unleashing the mutant beast works very well for anyone. Now cycling, on the other hand...







Sorry, this is not the "cycling" thread. Back on topic


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 16, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> I belong to the Country Club that is about 1.5 mile from my house. Was able to walk 9 after work about twice a week this past summer.
> 
> I hope to improve on that amount next year.
> 
> ...


I don't play at all, but I think I could shoot a 95 for 9 holes pretty easily.


----------



## MGX (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought the thread title was a euphemism for something.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 16, 2012)

It is.


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2012)

Went to the range yesterday. Came up with a really unorthodox swing for my drive, but was very consistent and worked. Basically a pretty open stance, and by the time I'm done, it looks/feels like my old baseball swing. Left hand is almost on top of the club, but it lets me keep the club face lined up as I follow through, and consequently, it almost completely got rid of my horrific slice. Pretty routinely plopped it around 225 yds, which for me is pretty good. Unfortunately, it took my two jumbo buckets to figure out, so by the time I switched to irons at the end of the day, I couldn't hit a thing. Back hurt so bad and arms and legs were jelly. Packed it up and called it a day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 17, 2012)

Shot 81 today with several putts missed that shouldn't have been (including a 2-footer for par on 8).


----------



## Freon (Nov 19, 2012)

92 on Sunday afternoon. I feed the fish a few balls...


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't feed the fish, but I'm pretty sure there are some trees that are ready to come down.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 19, 2012)

82, 81, 87 this weekend. Bought a new bag and wedge at the annual pro-shop sale, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

This thread reminds me of the Facebook posts like ... "If we get 24 likes in 24 hrs, the 25th person gets a free wood"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 3, 2012)

81, 87, 72 this weekend. That 72 is my lowest round ever by 3 strokes. I had 4 birdies and an eagle, and only 14 putts on the back 9. My 34 on the back was also my lowest 9 hole score ever.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice job!

I ended up sucking it up on the first four holes, completely forgetting how to drive. Once I got my back loosened up and kept my arm straight, I had several good holes for me, including a handful of pars and a couple bogeys and double bogeys. My drives were great, no slice and had some picture perfect ones, including the par 3 on #9 that stuck within 5 feet of the pin. I struggled quite a bit with my irons though, and other than one shot, I really struggled with the fairway woods. I think I just try to overhit them instead of letting the club do its work, and I end up slicing badly or topping the ball.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 18, 2021)

Bump. I've been swinging the wrenches quite a bit the last 5 years. Most of my 18 hole scores are in the low 90's, but I've been playing more 9 hole to fit more in for the week. My 9 hole rounds usually average low 40's. The local club I go to has an indoor simulator, so you can maintain swing form through the snowy times. Need to revive this thread to see what everyone else is doing with the sport.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Feb 18, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Bump. I've been swinging the wrenches quite a bit the last 5 years. Most of my 18 hole scores are in the low 90's, but I've been playing more 9 hole to fit more in for the week. My 9 hole rounds usually average low 40's. The local club I go to has an indoor simulator, so you can maintain swing form through the snowy times. Need to revive this thread to see what everyone else is doing with the sport.


Watching the sticks collect dust for the 1-2 times I can get out in a year anymore...usually both times are outings so I'm technically "working"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 19, 2021)

I leave today for a week-long golf trip to Florida. This is the 9th consecutive year I've been on this trip.


----------



## pbrme (Feb 19, 2021)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I leave today for a week-long golf trip to Florida. This is the 9th consecutive year I've been on this trip.


Where are you golfing while down there?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 28, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Where are you golfing while down there?


We go to the Fort Myers area. We played Stoneybrook, Magnolia Landing, Ft. Myers CC, Palmetto-Pine CC, and a brand new course (like built last February) called Babcock National. We have also played Eastwood, Coral Oaks, River Hall, Copperhead, Kingsway, and Waterlefe in previous years.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 1, 2021)

wilheldp_PE said:


> We go to the Fort Myers area. We played Stoneybrook, Magnolia Landing, Ft. Myers CC, Palmetto-Pine CC, and a brand new course (like built last February) called Babcock National. We have also played Eastwood, Coral Oaks, River Hall, Copperhead, Kingsway, and Waterlefe in previous years.


Nice! That's quite the checklist. I've only been to FL once when Mrs. had a conference in Miami. I played the Biltmore and Crandon while down there. The Crandon was freakin' awesome, it was the first time I golfed with a mando forecaddie.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 1, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Nice! That's quite the checklist. I've only been to FL once when Mrs. had a conference in Miami. I played the Biltmore and Crandon while down there. The Crandon was freakin' awesome, it was the first time I golfed with a mando forecaddie.


I've also played TPC Sawgrass Stadium Course and Sky Blue in Jacksonville when a buddy lived there.

I'm going on a trip to San Diego and Phoenix with another group in September. We're playing TPC Scottsdale (both courses), Torrey Pines (both courses), and 4+ other courses that I've never heard of.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 30, 2021)

DVINNY said:


> I belong to the Country Club that is about 1.5 mile from my house. Was able to walk 9 after work about twice a week this past summer.
> 
> I hope to improve on that amount next year.
> 
> ...


old threads are fun. 9 years later, I still am very happy to shoot a 95. I never did improve.


----------



## DLD PE (Mar 30, 2021)

Improvement in golf comes in levels. You get to a certain "plateau" and you kind of stay there until you figure out how to drop to the next level. I was an 80s-90s shooter in high school. Improved during college even though I hardly ever played. Then I slowly improved after college after taking lessons and beating balls at the range.

My current best for 18 holes is 65, but it was quite a putting fluke. I got to play in a state mid-am once, but other than that, just a normal weekend golfer. My dad is 75 and routinely shoots his age. We still enjoy a competitive game straight-up (usually during holidays at the moment). I play 1-2 times a year but hopefully will get back to once a week after I pass the PE exam.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 30, 2021)

I played in a two-day Men's spring opener at the local club this weekend, and my partner and I walked away with first in Net . On Sunday, I dropped in a pin seeker on a 135yd par 3 that hit (we think) the stick and cup with a crisp "whack". We couldn't see anything because the flag was tucked up behind a tall bunker lip. Rolled up to the green to see it sitting 1" from the cup. It jacked up the shallow cup insert (due to covid) and must have hopped out since we didn't find a crater. Had a good chance at an ace but ended up with a tap in bird. I'm around a 20 hcp, but times like this are why I throw the money at it. Damn you Covid, I call down judgement on you.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 2, 2021)

That is so great ^^^^


----------



## DLD PE (Apr 2, 2021)

pbrme said:


> I played in a two-day Men's spring opener at the local club this weekend, and my partner and I walked away with first in Net . On Sunday, I dropped in a pin seeker on a 135yd par 3 that hit (we think) the stick and cup with a crisp "whack". We couldn't see anything because the flag was tucked up behind a tall bunker lip. Rolled up to the green to see it sitting 1" from the cup. It jacked up the shallow cup insert (due to covid) and must have hopped out since we didn't find a crater. Had a good chance at an ace but ended up with a tap in bird. I'm around a 20 hcp, but times like this are why I throw the money at it. Damn you Covid, I call down judgement on you.



I would chalk it up as a Hole-in-One...or maybe a 1-1/2, or even 1-1/4. 

Or hey, if you kept the ball, have a trophy made and call it a Hole in One*
"Asterisk" being: (Covid)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 2, 2021)

Wolverine said:


> +1
> 
> ...and golf is not a game where unleashing the mutant beast works very well for anyone. Now cycling, on the other hand...
> 
> ...



Something something cycling is the new golf something something.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone else watching the Masters?


----------



## envirotex (Apr 9, 2021)

pbrme said:


> Anyone else watching the Masters?


Weekend plans...too much oak pollen to go outside.


----------



## pbrme (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## pbrme (May 3, 2021)

So last week a friend stopped by and we were out in the garage and he see's my swing trainer and wanted to try it. It's one that sticks in the grass and spins around the hanger. Helps with hand/eye and gives decent feedback on face angle at impact.


Welp, he broke my Ping G30 driver on the first swing, sending the club head and trainer across the yard. There were beverages involved. 
Local club repair shop ordered a replacement shaft but it's 30+ days out. They said they can't keep anything in stock, and even the 2021 models are on back order. With league starting up, I looked on marketplace and found a guy selling a slightly used Ping G425 LST (this years new line), and only played 2 rounds with it. He said he didn't care for it and wanted to try something else. After close inspection, I was happy to give him the $375 he was asking, took it home and gave it a quick wipe down and the thing looks brand shiny new. Pretty stoked.


----------



## pbrme (Aug 27, 2021)

Me and my partner made it into our business league playoffs again this year. I've been playing better than ever, got my first ever eagle on a chip in from 15ft on a par 5 a few weeks ago, and I've made more birds this year than ever too. Tis the sport tho... golf giveth and then it kicks you in the face on a Saturday night with a steel toe grip kodiak work boot with a trip to the hospital bloodied and bashed. I love it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 28, 2021)

I shot 69 in the 2nd round of the club championship this year to overcome a 5 shot deficit, and won the first playoff hole to win back-to-back years.


----------



## DLD PE (Aug 28, 2021)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I shot 69 in the 2nd round of the club championship this year to overcome a 5 shot deficit, and won the first playoff hole to win back-to-back years.


Great playing! Congrats!


----------



## pbrme (Aug 30, 2021)

Playoff round one is in the books. Match play on 9 holes, we took it by 1. My partner shot a 35 and I had 38, with some generous gimmies. Still my best round to date. Now we're locked in on a battle for 1st and 2nd this Thursday, $400 and $300 respectively. Feels pretty good.


----------



## Eng_Girl95 (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm learning the game, so I'm not too great, but I did play last week and did better than I thought I would have!


----------

